# Job Switch



## ManU007 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi all,

Good Day!!

I need to clarify some doubts ans I thought this would be the best place to get accurate information. I am currently working in the top management of an advertising firm and it has been only 3 months since I was appointed. I am getting much better job offers and I would like to know the formalities and the hassles involved in changing the job so soon.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Need answers to these questions first:

1. Is your current employer in the mainland or freezone ?. 
2. Are your prospective employers in the mainland or freezone ?.
3. How long is the probation period on your contract with the current employer ?.
4. Does your prospective employment meet the minimums for removal of a labor ban, in case removal is needed ?. The minimums are, you should have a college degree, a wage of more than 12 k per month all inclusive (in the new job).

Once you answer these questions, will be able to advise you better ....


----------



## ManU007 (Mar 4, 2013)

1. Is your current employer in the mainland or freezone ?

*Mainland*

2. Are your prospective employers in the mainland or freezone ?

*Mainland, but please explain the formalities involved in both scenarios*

3. How long is the probation period on your contract with the current employer ?

*No probation period.*

4. Does your prospective employment meet the minimums for removal of a labor ban, in case removal is needed ?. The minimums are, you should have a college degree, a wage of more than 12 k per month all inclusive (in the new job).

*Yes, but need information on both scenarios. 

I am a postgraduate and salary would be more than 12k. Please provide information when the salary is less than 12k as well.*

 Thanks and do let me know if you need more information on this.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Given that your current employer is in the mainland and your prospective employers are also in the mainland, when you leave your current employment a 6 month labor ban will apply. You will not be able to get another work visa during that time period.

If you meet the minimums I mentioned then the ban can be lifted by paying a fee etc... if you do not then there is no way around it. If your new employers are in the freezone, then the ban won't matter as it applies to only the mainland. Some freezones have a ban in working within that freezone, I have heard, but have not experienced such case. Basically what happens in the freezone does not effect your labor status in the mainland and vice versa ...

Hope that helps


----------



## ManU007 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Thank you very much... that was very helpful!!!!*


----------

